
Google PageSpeed is dead - themaveness
https://thirtybees.com/blog/pagespeed-is-dead/
======
microwavecamera
I ran the PageSpeed test on Google's product page. It got 67/100 for mobile
and 81/100 for desktop. If Google can't get 100/100 what chance does anyone
else have?

[https://developers.google.com/products/](https://developers.google.com/products/)

